

New Cheaper, Ad-supported Kindles - Hipchan
http://www.businessinsider.com/kindle-with-special-offers-2011-4

======
veb
Am I the only one who doesn't believe the $25 drop is worth it? If it was
something like, $50 or $75 then yes it would totally be worth it.

